# Je n'arrive pas à synchroniser mon iPod avec un autre ordinateur



## louisbrezin (5 Septembre 2004)

j'ai n'arrive pa a synchrosiné mon ipod avec un aurte ordinateur. j'ai essaye de faire par glisser com il le dise mai ca ne marche avec aucun ordinateur. kelkun peut il m'aider


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2004)

Tu dois mettre via les préférences de l'iPod, "Organiser les morceaux et listes de lecture manuellement."


----------

